# Wtb orient Quartz day date beater or battered



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

View Advert


*Wtb orient Quartz day date beater or battered*

As per title I am looking for a orient Quartz day date watch

Ideally a beater or battered watch would be great as I am after the movement for a project As long as it's working it will be ideal

Any model as long as it's Quartz and has day date window

Cheers Andy pm,s welcome

still looking if any one has one especially if you have a d3911 movement anything considered




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

